# Renting with Pets in Toronto



## MatCampbell (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, I am moving to Toronto in May 2013 with my family, which includes a Labrador. Has anyone had any experience (or advice) with renting a house with a dog in Toronto? Is it very difficult? Does paying extra bond/deposit help?

Thanks

Mat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MatCampbell said:


> Hello, I am moving to Toronto in May 2013 with my family, which includes a Labrador. Has anyone had any experience (or advice) with renting a house with a dog in Toronto? Is it very difficult? Does paying extra bond/deposit help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mat


Whereabouts in Toronto do you hope to live?


----------



## MatCampbell (Jan 17, 2013)

Not entirely sure just yet, but areas like Oakville, North York and Richmond Hill are possibilities. We are looking for a house in a 'nice' suburb close to parks, transport, cafes, shops etc.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In fact, it's illegal to refuse to rent to you because you are having a dog. So in theory you don't even have to mention it, and just bring the dog in. But on the other hand: if I was your landlord, I wouldn't appriciate this kind of behaviour.
We've rented in Oakville when we came here, and I had no trouble finding a place that accepted our long haired sheepdog. The landlady asked us for an extra deposit and for a couple of dollars extra to give the carpet an extra cleaning. Think it was about $100 or so in total. We didn't mind.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> In fact, it's illegal to refuse to rent to you because you are having a dog. So in theory you don't even have to mention it, and just bring the dog in. But on the other hand: if I was your landlord, I wouldn't appriciate this kind of behaviour.


The above is actually entirely wrong... It is not illegal to refuse to rent because you have a pet. Landlords are allowed to refuse to rent to someone with a pet, however, in the LLTA a "no pets" clause in a lease is void. So, signing a lease that has one doesn’t give your landlord the right to kick you out if you move an animal in, but they can claim damage, allergic reaction, noise disturbance, etc... and evict you (happens all the time!!). Most rentals specify up front "no pets", yes, it is difficult to find a nice rental in a good neighbourhood that will willingly let you have a pet... 1 in 50, maybe less.

Note: Family owns over a dozen rental properties in the GTA.

Extra: EVHB, you might want to check your signature... You've been a PR for 1812 years??


----------



## Robbert (Feb 11, 2013)

The law is a bit confusing. They are not allowed to evict you for getting one, as stated in any lease clause, but they can refuse to lease to you for any reason they want. At the same time, they can evict you for things that a pet causes, such as damage, or simply 'bothering your neighbours', so you are probably best not to get a place that isn't welcoming to pets in the first place, especially a big dog (a hamster you can probably get away with!)

I live just outside of Toronto in a pet friendly apartment and there are lots of dogs here. I would say even if a place says no pets allowed, inquire anyway. A lot of times I have seen that and they are ok with it, especially smaller privately own buildings. If you are looking to rent a detached house (which in those areas is VERY expensive BTW), you likely will have no problem with a pet.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

From the LandLord and Tenant Board of Ontario:


> Can a landlord evict a tenant for having a pet?
> A tenant can be evicted for having a pet in their unit only if:
> •the pet is making too much noise, damaging the unit, or causing an allergic reaction, or
> •the animal or species is considered to be inherently dangerous.
> ...


Information - How a Landlord Can Evict a Tenant

Off Topic: @ Liam(at)Large: thanks! Will make the correction.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> From the LandLord and Tenant Board of Ontario:
> 
> Information - How a Landlord Can Evict a Tenant


Still not illegal to refuse to rent to someone with a pet.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i too am facing this problem, looking at end of March/early April for my move date but will not be bringing my pooch over until i find something concrete for us to both dwell in! would love to hear of any realtors or complexes that you have success in; being stuck in Perth still is adding to the difficulty and i am getting outright no's left right and center!


----------



## MatCampbell (Jan 17, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> i too am facing this problem, looking at end of March/early April for my move date but will not be bringing my pooch over until i find something concrete for us to both dwell in! would love to hear of any realtors or complexes that you have success in; being stuck in Perth still is adding to the difficulty and i am getting outright no's left right and center!


Hi Rychelle - Have you been speaking with owners directly, or real estate agents? Have you also been offering to pay extra bond money? I would be interested to know if that helps, or not.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive only spoken with real estate agents so far, i suppose with out them meeting me or the pooch hey Cant really gauge what we'd be like as tenants. I havent offered additional rent/pet bond as yet as i did not know if that was allowed but may have to start that!


----------



## Subtitles (Feb 13, 2013)

Though the law may side with a pet owner, I personally prefer to keep my landlords happy. 
It is definitely harder finding a pet-friendly place in Toronto, but not impossible by any means. Many apartment buildings are pet friendly.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We contacted one company + 1 home owner through a real estate agent, and both times they were fine with our sheepdog (as long as we gave an extra deposit / payed a little bit extra at the end to clean the carpet).
I have the impression that my friends in Vancouver had much more trouble finding a place to rent when they had pets.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I was not able to find a suitable house to rent in the Richmond Hill, Markham, Aurora, Newmarket, Oakridges or Stouffville areas a little over a year ago for our family and dog when we were looking for a one year rental after we sold our home. In the end, an opening became available with one of my families properties, otherwise, my wife, son and dog were going to stay at our cottage, and I was going to take a 1 bedroom or studio apartment closer to the city and split time between crashing there and commuting from the Kawarthas.


----------



## MatCampbell (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. I appreciate it. 

I may have to claim that given our dog is a Labrador he is simply returning to his country of origin, so they should let him stay


----------

